# IUI after poor response to IVF



## webbieads (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi there, 

Just wondering if anyone out there was going through a similar thing to me.  Had two rounds of IVF this year both resulted in being abandoned due to poor response.  Had my FSH test and came back at 20.5 which is quite high.  My consultant now wants to try a gently stimulated IUI starting in December.  Anyone else in the same boat or anyone been in this boat and got out of it with a BFP??!!


----------



## warbabe (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi
I'm quite similar to you. I too have a high FSH of 18, and have had 2 rounds of IVF. On one I converted to IUI due to poor response, and another went ahead with just 2 eggs. I have also had a further 2 goes at IUI, and am currently waiting for AF for a further IUI. 
I have had two BFP's but both ended in early m/c. 
I'm not ready to give up yet.
Best of luck.
Warbabe


----------



## webbieads (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi warbabe, thanks for replying.  So nice to chat to someone in the same position.  Looks like we will being going through the next IUI at the same time too  

Just had a horrible morning, I thought I was feeling ok with things but have just been to the docs for smear test and it was the end of the mother and toddler sessions and I really couldn't handle it and started crying whilst I was waiting for my appointment   (which was running half an hour late) by the time I got in to see the nurse it all came out and I was in a right ol'state.  Managed to get the smear done thankfully. Came home and had a good cry.  Really came as a surprise I was absolutely fine before I went in!


----------



## warbabe (Aug 17, 2005)

I know how you feel, and have been taken by surprise an number of times over how I react to situations and I thought I was coping. 

I was at a fireworks display, and I burst into tears. Everywhere I looked it was families, and I felt like I had no right to be there without any kids. My poor DH didn't know what to do with me.

Anyway I used to think there was something up with me mentally , until I come and here and see it's completely normal for 'us'!

I feel a bit odd at the moment, since I'm wanting my AF to come along...quite the opposite of most on here.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

just barging into this thread to tell you that a friend of mine went from IVF to IUI very successfully and now has a 9 month old as a result.


----------



## webbieads (Nov 17, 2008)

Yay thanks EBW1969!  I love these positive stories  

Warbabe, thank you so much - I too was starting to think I was going   .  Here's hoping you don't have to wait too long before AF comes along.

Sending off our hair samples to be analysed today at Foresight Conception - not sure if it helps much but it can't hurt - funny story though - my DH is bald so I had to phone them to ask what to do and they said a pubic sample is fine!  Ahh poor DH is now a little short on one side


----------



## warbabe (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi,
I'd be interested what you think and results of hair analysis. I got the details ages ago, and from memory my DH hair was too short so was telling him he had to grow it .Never got round to it.

Well AF is here now, and very painful....can't believe I was wanting this yesterday. So I've been trying to phone the clinic since 9.15am, and still can't get anyone to pick up the phone.  
I need my drugs!!!!
Warbabe


----------



## webbieads (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey Warbabe,

Yep - I will let you know - I had them done about 2 years ago but didn't do anything with them, we had IVF planned and I naively thought that would work!!  Now 2 years on I am sending it off again - worth a try I reckon.

At least you can comfort yourself with the fact that you can start the next session of IUI now - wishing you lots and lots of luck for this one  .  Hope you got through to the clinic in the end!


----------



## larabelle (Oct 10, 2008)

hi,just like to add i went for ivf/icsi on october this year,cancelled due to poor response and at the moment going through injections for iui,my fsh whilst doing icsi was 14.22.now 11.88,i am due to go for insemination on friday,depending on my e2 results tomorrow.things are looking better this time round as my follicles seem to be growing this time,i know my chances are very low,due to my age -42 and fsh,and that i only have two follicles.tho they are only concentrating on onw for some reason.i know i dont have time on my side.so not building myself up too much.


----------



## webbieads (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi larabelle, sounds like you are keeping your feet on the ground though you have a good chance - hey you have a lovely follie growing there  .  Wishing you lots and lots of luck for this round - hope Friday goes ok.  Keep us posted!  Good that your FSH level went down - did you do anything to assist this or was it just a natural fluctuation?

I am waiting for AF now and will then (probably) be starting IUI - dependent really on whether the insemination would fall over Christmas when the clinic is closed - may have to wait til January.  Feels like its a lot of waiting around this tx lark!  Meanwhile I still hope (maybe foolishly) that I will fall naturally  .

x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hello
I responded poorly to ivf #3 and converted to iui due to only having 2-3 follies and my LO is currently asleep in my arms   it DOES and CAN happen. fingers crossed for you ladies


----------



## warbabe (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi Alisha,

It's great to here these positive stories. I'm currently on my 2WW, and test on Friday so just 5 days to go.

Larabelle and Webbieads -  how are you both, and where are you up to? Waiting for AF, Stimms, 2WW etc.... Hope your both OK.

Warbabe


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

warbabe here's hoping   that you'll have an extra special xmas this year    
x


----------

